# First Show of the Season!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrates on everything! the point is that you learnt what you have to work on. It seems like as soon as I fix a problem I had at a previous show I am working on a new one from the show I just finished!:lol: it's tons of fun though! Do you have any pics??


P.s. There were a lot of horses refusing a gait jump at my show this past Sunday. Horses and those gaits! lol.


----------

